# Dont Forget This Fish



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Hell Yea


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

what fish?....If you want us to pay attention to the shark choose a different back ground


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I like the background he uses.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*babe*



gundoctor said:


> I like the background he uses.


thank you gun doctor. it helps the day go by .and 
spices up the site .


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

What fish? I don't see a fish. I see a beautiful woman but no fish. There's supposed to be a fish in that picture?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the beautiful background!!
How long ago was this picture taken at the pass? It seems like it been months since we have seen pretty water there. Oh, nice shark


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

what am i suppose to be looking at again...

nice shark


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm sooo confused! But everything looks good.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

What a catch!!!!! Oh...and the shark was nice too I guess


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

You caught Amy! And who is the good looking lady?


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

nicccceeeee


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

that is the best lookin shark/lady i have ever seen


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey lunker, is that really your gal or another gal from Texas Tech?? 

much props too ya...:brew:


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I guess they are making blow up dolls more realistic these days.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

What does it matter..she's CUTE...
Oxx..


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Very nise lunker, 2 five footers it the same day.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Looking Good,

Deaver

*________________________________________________*
 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Steelersfan said:


> I guess they are making blow up dolls more realistic these days.


 BLOW THIS MOTHER $#$er i see all the fish you catch


----------



## King_Tarpon (Nov 2, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> BLOW THIS MOTHER $#$er i see all the fish you catch


i think you need another $ or # in there to achieve the full effect of the word you're attempting to hint at


----------



## Big Nastie (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

I must be getting old. I noticed this was San Luis Pass, go figure. Oh yeah today is my B-day. I hate that.


----------

